# Buon Vino jet filter



## scubaman2151 (Dec 26, 2008)

So I wanted to get a better filter then the current vinbrite filter that I have now. I was looking at the Buon Vino Jet Filter. I was looking to see if anyone had any comments or recommendations for it. I heard it has a cool down period but dont know what that means or how much of a pain it is to work around.


Here is a description I found on it: 


"The Buon Vino MiniJet has been designed with the small quantity winemaker in mind. It is the perfect way for the home hobbyist to produce a wine with a commercial shine. Perfect for the home winemaker who filters 23L (6 Gallons) at a time from kits or basically fresh fruit wines. Its compact design incorporates a self-prime motorized pump capable of filtering up to 23 liters in 15 - 20 minutes. A built in drip tray and drainage tube ensure a no mess, no fuss clean-up job. And its triple filter pads add a crystal clear, sparkling quality to your wine. Technical Specifications; Self-prime pump with incorporated motor (cool down required every 20 - 30 minutes of filtering), Filtering surface 465 square cm, 23 litre jug (approximate) per 15 - 20 minutes, 3 grades of pads (purchased separately), Coarse, Polish and Sterilizing. Dimensions; 30 cm (length) x 14 cm (width) x 18 cm (height). Weight; 3 kilograms C.S.A. approved. For best recommended cost effectiveness the Buon Vino MiniJet filter should be used no more then once or twice a week (on average) for filtering 23 liters (6 gallons) of wine in one “session”. If more filtering is anticipated please consider the Buon Vino SuperJet filter."


Let me know Im looking to buy within the next day or two.




If you dont like this filter make a recommendation on another one.




Scubaman2151


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

I have enjoyed mine. I use it for transferringandfiltering.I do two kits at a time and have not had any problems with overheating. I also rig up a tee with2 bottle wands on the outlet hose and go strait fromfilter to the bottles. You have to be careful not to deadhead the pump when doing this.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 26, 2008)

deadhead?


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

Running the pump with no where for the vino to go. I sure someone can give a more technicaldefinition.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

Its the tiy of the month right now so make up your mind quick!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe this is not a self priming pump so you will have to start a siphon first right? i think only the Superjet is self priming.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wade: Couldnt I just tube the Jet to the auto siphon and take care of that problem? 


Mississippi: How long are we talking before that deadheading happens? I like the idea of running the filter right to the bottle.


Whats pads would I need to do just a general filter once the wine has pretty much cleared on its own? I see there are three types to choose from?


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

Im looking at 1 store that only says the Superjet is self priming but looked and found the instructions from another site says it is a self prime. But anyway, here is some info that might help you.
<t></t><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr valign="top"><td valign="bottom" width="80%"><center><t></t><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr valign="top"><td>*MINIJET
COARSE FILTER PADS #1</font></font></font>*-</font>(6.0
micron)</font></font></font>

One
Set of 3 pads $2.95&lt; value="BUY" ="Buy" ="f1('026111 No.1 Mini Jet 6.0 micron Coarse','2.95','0.25')" ;="" =""&gt;</font></font></font>-</font>Bulk
pack of 12 sets $30.00</font></font></font>&lt; value="BUY" ="Buy" ="f1('026111 No.1 Mini Jet 6.0 micron Coarse 12 pack','30.00','3')" ;="" =""&gt;

The
#1 pads are coarse pads, strongly recommended for heavy wines. These pads
will not show a significant change in clarity of your wine. They are used
to collect and/or break down large particles.</font></font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr valign="top">
<td>*MINIJET
POLISHING FILTER PADS #2</font></font></font>*-</font>(1.0
micron)</font></font></font>

Set
of 3 pads</font></font></font>-</font>$2.95&lt; value="BUY" ="Buy" ="f1('026112 No.2 Mini Jet 1.0 micron Polishing','2.95','0.25')" ;="" =""&gt;</font></font></font>--</font>Bulk
pack of 12 sets $30.00</font></font></font>&lt; value="BUY" ="Buy" ="f1('026112 No.2 Mini Jet 1.0 micron Polishing 12 pack','30.00','3')" ;="" =""&gt;

The
Number #2 pads are finer and are used to obtain brightness and polish in
your wine. A significant change will be achieved in clarity at this stage.</font></font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr valign="top">
<td>*MINIJET
SUPER STERILE FILTER PADS #3</font></font></font>*-</font>(0.5
micron)</font></font></font>

Set
of 3 pads</font></font></font>-</font>$3.40&lt; value="BUY" ="Buy" ="f1('026113 No.3 Mini Jet 0.5 micron Sterile','3.40','0.25')" ;="" =""&gt;</font></font></font>-</font>Bulk
pack of 12 sets $35.00&lt; value="BUY" ="Buy" ="f1('026113 No.3 Mini Jet 0.5 micron Sterile 12 pack','35.00','3')" ;="" =""&gt;</font></font></font>-</font>

The
purpose of these pads is to further improve the clarity of your wine and
to extract a high percentage of yeast cells. The wine must be filtered
with the #2 pads prior to using these filter pads. This step in the filtration
process decreases the probability of re-fermentation prior to bottling.</font></font></font></td>
</tr>
</t></table></center>

<center>


<a name=""></a>*BUON
VINO MINI JET FILTER INSTRUCTIONS</font></font></font>*

*READ
ALL INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE USING</font></font></font>*




</center>
</td>

<td valign="top" width="20%">
<div align="right"><t></t><table width="95%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" cols="1">
<t><tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="100%">


</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="2">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td height="1">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
</td>
</tr>
</t></table>
</td>
</tr>
</t></table>

<center><t></t><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" cols="1">
<t><tr>
<td>FILTER
PAD DIRECTIONS</font></font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
<ul>[*]
The #1 filter pads are a coarse
pad, used mainly for heavy wines. These pads will produce minimal clarity
for your wine. They are used as a first filtration to extract the larger
suspended particles.</font></font>[*]
The #2 pads are finer and are
used for brightening and polishing your wine. You should notice a brightness
and clarity. These pads remove smaller suspended particles and are used
for your second filtration.</font></font>[*]
If you prefer to further enhance
your wine or if you plan on bottling, use our #3 pads. These pads should
only be used if your wine has been filtered with our #2 pads at least once.
The #3 pads assist in removing the high percentage of yeast in the wine.</font></font>[/list]
NOTE. One set of pads will effectively
filter 23 liters (5 gallons) of wine. Remove the pads and replace with
a new set after above mentioned quantity use. Discard after use.</font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>MOTOR
DIRECTIONS IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS</font></font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Once you have started filtering
DO NOT filter more than 10 gallons or 50 liters of wine at a time. If you
have</font></font>

additional wine to be filtered
you MUST allow the motor to cool for 45 min. to 1 hour before recommencing
filtration.</font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
<ul>[*]
DO NOT LET THE PUMP RUN DRY.</font></font>[*]
WINE MUST BE RACKED OR
DECANTED AT LEAST ONCE DURING THE NORMAL PROCESS OF WINE MAKING.</font></font>[*]
NOTE. PRIOR TO FILTERING, RACK
YOUR WINE INTO A NEW CONTAINER.</font></font>[/list]
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>INSTRUCTIONS
FOR USE</font></font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>


READ FILTER PAD DIRECTIONS AND
MOTOR DIRECTIONS FIRST.</font></font>

Remove the pads from the package
and place them in a clean container with enough fresh water to cover the
pads</font></font>

and allow them to soak (approx..
5 min.) Make sure pads are not bunched together while soaking, allow the
water to saturate on both sides of the 3 pads.</font></font>

Attach the small diameter piece
of hose supplied, to the fitting located under the drip tray. (A on diagram).
This same hose is used for racking and cleaning your pump.</font></font>

Loosen the two black hand wheels
and remove the two central plates.</font></font>

Remove the pads from the water
and begin inserting them into the filter body. The course side will be
facing the hand wheels and the holes will be aligned. See diagram. The
pads have a tight fit. Make sure to press down on the pad so that both
sides of the '1' are sitting on the two side bolts and the pad is straight
along the top.</font></font>

Place the pad into the filter
body, next place one of the central filtering plates, insert the second
pad and the next plate in the same manner, followed by the last pad. Once
the pads and the plates are inserted all the pads and the plates should
be even along the top.</font></font>

NOTE. The pads are cut in a
'1' formation with one side of the '1' higher than the other. The hooks
on both sides of the filter plates also have the same offset. This allows
you to insert the pads and plates properly.</font></font>

Tighten the hand wheels to ensure
a tight seal on the pads.</font></font>

Insert the intake hose which
contains a stainless steel wire and red anti sediment tip to the inlet
on the pump (8 on the diagram).</font></font>

Insert the long slightly larger
diameter, out-take tube onto the exit nozzle (C on the diagram)</font></font>

Place the intake tube into the
wine to be filtered. Next place your out-take tube and the small tube attached
to the drip tray into your container which will hold your filtered wine.</font></font>

Upon commencing your filtration
the wine will push out the water that remains in the pad via your out-take
tube. Allow the water to flow out prior to placing the hose into the container
which will hold your filtered wine.</font></font>

If you desire, you may place
the tube attached to the drip tray into a separate container and re-filter
this wine at the end.</font></font>

You are now ready to filter.
Plug in the cord and turn on the switch located at the rear of the filter</font></font>

The pump may initially be dry,
and will not draw the wine quickly. If this happens force some wine using
the intake tube, into the pump.</font></font>

For your convenience you may
use the pump for racking. For set up, follow the same directions as suggested
for cleaning your pump (bypassing the filter plates)</font></font>

WARNING. THIS FEATURE MUST NOT
BE USED IF THERE ARE SOLIDS IN THE WINE I.E.. OAK CHIPS, ELDERBERRIES ETC...
WARRANTY WILL BE VOID.</font></font>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>MAINTENANCE</font></font></font>

When you have finished CLEAN
YOUR PUMP. It is important to keep your filter clean.</font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>


Remove the short tube which
had been placed on the fitting under the drip tray. Disconnect the short
tube which leads from the pump to your first filtering plate and attach
the drip tray tube to the outlet portion of the pump, leaving your intake
tube connected to your pump. You now have a direct line through your pump,
bypassing the filter plates.</font></font>

Pump clean cold water through
your pump. Place your intake tube into approx. 15 lit. or 3 gal. of clean
water and your out-take tube in an empty container. Turn on the pump, allowing
the clean water to flush out the pump.</font></font>

UNPLUG THE MOTOR.</font></font>

Remove your filtering plates
and hoses and clean. When cleaning your drip tray be VERY CAREFUL. Do not
allow any water to get into the motor section.</font></font>

From time to time, place some
petroleum jelly on the threaded portion of the two side bolts, keeping
them lubricated.</font></font>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>SUGGESTIONS
FOR GOOD FILTRATION</font></font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
[*]
Filtration is the last step
in wine making. It's purpose is to further clarity and help remove unnecessary
by products and a high percentage of yeast in the wine.</font></font>

[*]
In order to achieve optimum
results we suggest that a waiting period of at least 5 days take place
between filtrations, as you progress to tighter (lower micron size) pads.</font></font>

[*]
To further enhance and maintain
your wine it should be properly balanced and stabilized before filtering.
It is a good rule to add (10gr.) Metabisulphite and (10 gr.) Vitamin C
for each 20 gal. (91 liters) of wine.</font></font>
</td>
</tr>
</t></table></center>

<center><t></t><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" cols="1">
<t><tr>
<td><a name="minijet"></a>*MiniJet
Trouble-Shooting Guide Most common questions</font></font></font>*</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Q: Why Should I use "Buon
Vino" Filter Pads?</font></font>

A: You should use Buon Vino
Filter Pads because the micron sizes and consistency of Buon Vino Filter
Pads have been designed to give optimal performance when used with Buon
Vino wine filters. The flow rate of the pump is designed to work in conjunction
with the Buon Vino Filter Pads to give you the best filtration possible.</font></font></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Q: When and how do I lubricate
the gears on the MiniJet Pump?</font></font>

A: On rare occasion, if
the MiniJet has been run dry or has overheated, it may be necessary to
lubricate the gears. Tools required: Philips screw driver, small flat screw
driver and/or pen knife, petroleum jelly.</font></font>


Remove four screws located around
the black front face of the pump. If you lay your filter on its back, looking
down at the pump, it will be easier to work.</font></font>

Inside you will find a black
plastic piece (looks like a top hat) sitting on a spring. The spring is
set into an oval black plastic piece. (Set these pieces to the side.)</font></font>

Next you will see a black rubber
oval gasket. With a small screw driver or pen knife along the edge, lift
it out and set it to the side.</font></font>

Next is an oval stainless steel
plate which needs to be lifted out. Note: this thin plate may be lifted
out when you lift out the oval gasket. If you do not see it look on the
back of the gasket, as it may be stuck to it. They are two separate pieces.</font></font>

THIS NEXT PART IS VERY IMPORTANT:
Everything now is a beige color. Looking carefully in the middle of the
pump you will see in the middle a plastic piece in the shape of an "8".
You should also see a mark, either black or red, on the top of the "8",
and a mark in the middle like a pin hole. There are two slots on either
side of the figure "8" plate. Take this piece out and set it down in the
exact manner as you removed it. Same face up and same holes corresponding.</font></font>

Once this plate is out you will
see the gears. First remove the bottom gear by using a small screw driver.
Place the screw driver between the teeth of the gear and pull upwards.
Set the gear to the side. Next do the same with the top gear. This is your
drive gear. When you remove it look through the hole, you will notice a
flat spot. This lines up with the flat spot on the silver shaft that you
just removed it from.</font></font>

Take some petroleum jelly and
place it on the back of the DRIVE GEAR and a little in between the teeth
of the gear. Line up the flat spot on the shaft to the one on the inside
hole of that gear and put it back in. Make sure the gear inserts fully.</font></font>

Do the same as above to the
other gear (idler gear) and place it back into the pump. The hole is round
and you do not have to line anything up, just make sure that the two gears
are even.</font></font>

Pick up your figure "8" plate.
Put a film of petroleum jelly on the back of this plate. Place it back
into the pump in the exact same way you removed it. The mark on the plate
should be at the top facing you and the pin mark should also be face up.</font></font>

Put a small amount of petroleum
jelly on your finger and run your finger along the top of the figure 8
plate you just put in. You need to fill in the crack where the plate meets
with the rest of the pump housing and the two holes where the shafts are
(not the two side slots).</font></font>

Next replace the silver oval
disc. There is a tiny raised area, and this plate fits perfectly in the
middle.</font></font>

Place the rubber oval gasket
over the silver plate. Make sure it is seated properly or your pump may
leak.</font></font>

Take the oval hard black plastic
piece and place it in the middle on top of the gasket. Place the spring
in the middle (you will notice a raised area that the spring fits into).
Next place the "top hat" looking piece on the top of the spring. The long
portion inside the spring.</font></font>

Put on your cover and the 4
screws. Make sure you do not over tighten the screws.</font></font>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Q: I have air going into
my pump and my wine is foaming.</font></font>

A: There are 3 possibilities...</font></font>


The wine is very young and carbon
dioxide (CO2) is present. The pump will release this gas simply due to
the action of the pump. Release of CO2 from the wine is a good thing; most
kits recommend agitating the wine to help release this gas.</font></font>

You have removed the port fitting
(black connector on the intake of the pump). We recommend that this fitting
should not be removed. If you have done so make sure that the O ring has
not been crimped and that it is fully inserted into the intake hole of
the pump.</font></font>

The intake hose is vinyl and
can expand. Cut approximately 1/2 inch to 1 inch off the end of the hose
and re-insert the hose. This will create a better seal at that point and
not allow any air intake.</font></font>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Q: Wine is leaking too much
out of the pads.</font></font>

A:</font></font>


Please read the sheet that is
supplied with the filter on suggestions and recommendations.</font></font>

If you did not rack your wine
and you have sediment at the bottom you may be drawing up some of the sediment
and clogging the pads quickly. Rack your wine before filtering.</font></font>

Identify the style and
density of the wine you are making. Each batch is different and can also
clear at different times. Red wines, due to the color, are much harder
to identify. Never start filtering with the hose at the bottom of the carboy.
Insert your hose about half way and gradually force it towards the bottom
of the carboy. Do not allow the line to empty. This will make the pump
run dry, potentially damaging your pump.</font></font>

What type of wine are you making?
Some wines clear faster than others and some types are heavier, especially
reds. If you are making a heavy red wine you may need to filter with the
#1 pad which is coarser. Please read the Suggestions and Recommendations
sheet supplied with the product.</font></font>
Lubricate your tightening
bolts at the thread with petroleum jelly or food grade grease. This gives
better ability for the hand wheels to tighten down on the filter area.</font></font>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Q: I need a new motor. The
back fan is not turning and my pump is not working.</font></font>

A: This is a problem which
most users of the MiniJet will not encounter. It is caused by a gear inside
the pump becoming stuck due to failure to flush out the pump properly after
the last filtering session, oak chips becoming trapped between the gears,
or allowing the pump to run dry.</font></font>

This problem is identified
by a buzzing sound coming from the motor, but your fan at the rear of the
unit is not turning. Contact your store of purchase or Buon Vino Manufacturing
for assistance in correcting this problem. Although the above problem is
not difficult to fix, please do not start taking the pump apart before
being made fully aware of the proper procedures necessary to correct the
malfunction. The procedure requires specific tools and the removal and
re-insertion of parts in the correct order.</font></font></td>
</tr>
</t></table></center>


<t></t><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr>
<td colspan="2" height="1">
<center>&lt; name="FP1"&gt;http://www.leeners.com/index.htmlhttp://www.leeners.com/whatsnew.htmlhttp://www.leeners.com/info-aboutus.htmlhttp://www.leeners.com/policystatement.htmlhttp://www.leeners.com/info-feedback.htmlhttp://www.leeners.com/info-sitemap.htmlhttp://www.leeners.com/shoppingcart.html</center>
<a href="http://www.leeners.com/shoppingcart.html" target="_blank">
</a></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
<center>copyright
2004 J.R.Leverentz</font></font></font></center>
</td>

<td>
<center>



</center>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td colspan="2" height="2">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 26, 2008)

Im liking what im reading . Wade do you have one of these? Do you suggest it?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

No, I just bought a aspirator pump like appleman has for much less and I believe it will do more, like I degassed my wine with it. Look at this post, Gaudet has also followed suit and got 1 real cheap. 
Wine pump and degasser


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 26, 2008)

Can it filter the wine?


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

The deadheading happens as soon as you close both bottling wands with the pumpprimed andrunning. 
After reading the instruction bookthey clearly statethey do not recommend bottling from the filter, the wine is in an agitated state and should rest for a few days before being bottled using proper bottling equipment. So I will not be preforming that procedure in the future . sorry for the misinformation. 
I use #2 pads they do great.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

It can. The best thing about it is that you can get the filters at a hardware store. You just hook up a whole house filter like the 1 in your basement if you have 1.


----------



## jeffhigdon (Dec 26, 2008)

The mini-jet works great. I filter into a primary and bottle from the spigot. I only had trouble 1 time when the wine wasn't very clear and I clogged 2 sets of filters. If i'm not mistaken, I think it also helps with any last degassing the wine needs.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

Wade do you think there's any thing to the "filtered wine being agitated"? I guess it could be like bottle shock, something time will take care of.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Jeff about the degassing.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 26, 2008)

Works for me. Ill but the mini jet later tonight .


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

I would imagine that it would be a greater shock then bottling as its being pushed through more hose and also through a filter so yes IMO it would need a little time to relax, kind of like when you have a hard day!After all that the wine probably needs a drink!


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

Now I can understand that!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1081
Scubayou probably already checked this out.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

I have never read that post but must say thats its either the lighting or that wine is why cleaner looking in the after shots.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the linky mississippi. I also agree with wade, either the light got better or the wine got clearer .


Scuba


----------



## HD93 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey scuba, if you're interested in the mini-jet check out this site . Brand new$165 and free shipping.




http://Listermann.com


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the linky HD93, but I placed my order last night and that is the same price george is charging right now with the jet being toy of the month. I also like to throw george the business whenever possible.


Scubaman2151


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

Scuba, did you order the mini jet with the 5 packs of filters included or just buy a few on the side?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 28, 2008)

I didnt know which 5 packs were included in that, and it was like 2:30am so I couldnt call george. So I just order some packs on the side.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

It says right on there that it comes with 5 packs of the *polishing pads*. Oh well, you probably bought a variation anyway.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Great, didn't know George had them on sale.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been very happy with my minijet.But just beware that you must first clear the wine by aging or fining. The filter will not handle a cloudy wine. Also, be sure to rack off finings before filtering, or you may end up with a cloudy wine after running it through the filter. The filter makes a clear wine sparkle.


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a SuperJet, been using it happily for 1 and a half years and strongly recommend you get a SuperJet. Made and filtered 30 batches, alwasy happy with how the SuperJet performed.


This is the single best investment I've made next to my FillJet. If you are considering a MiniJet skip it and go straight to the SuperJet. 


I use the medium pads on my whites and reds with less body (Gamay, Pinot Noir) and the corase pads on my heavier reds (Cab, Syrah, Carmenere)


My wines are crystal clear and look awesome. I rack before filtering, and let the wine bulk age after filtering. Make sure to soak the pads for 5 minutes well before using the SuperJet. I park my SuperJet in a basting pan to catch any stray wines.The winestend to bulk age quicker and more gracefully at many proteins are removed.


We get compliments all over and had place well in local competitions having 200+ entries.
Hope this helps, you'll be happy you picked up a SuperJet,I am.


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2009)

So is waiting a few days between filtering and bottling necessary or not? I use my MiniJet to filter from carboy to primary and then immediately bottle, but now I'm wondering if I've been doing it right.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you had any problems with sediment after? If not then I would continue what works for you.


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Mark, I had not had any problems with sediment and I have gone from filtering , to carboy, to bottle just fine once I got my process down. Only word of caution to be sure your wine is fully degassed before filtering. If it still has gas in it, while the filter will pull a decent amount out, it will not pull it all out. I had made this error when I first got my filter becauseI was quite eager to take ot for a spin, as a result I had a Sangiovese that tasted great but has a little fizz, so it needed to breath a little before consumption. Hope this helps and enjoy your filter.


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2009)

I do not have any problems at all with sediment in my bottles after filtering but then again one needs to have racked and fined the wine at approriate interval prior to filtering it to remove most of the sediment. I know some folks whom use the filters to remove proteins from their wines and while the filters can do a good job at that taskthis is forced method of doing so and I feel it just makes one go through filter pads too fast and strips too much color and body from the wines. I rack at least 3 times (once shot with bentonite orreccomended fining agents) till the wine is still and sediment barely falls in a months time. For whitesand lighter body reds I use a medium filter, all others wines a coarse filter.


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 6, 2009)

I've either read on a website or in the instructions that it is recommended to let the wine sit for a few days before bottling. But I was so far behind on bottling carboys and could not start new wines that I filtered and bottled on the same day for the last six batches. I taste and observe no difference in the result.


----------



## Vince (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats right, get that new wine cooking ASAP, thats my motto.



This past fall I had my 16 year old son and two of his buddies filling and corking for me. They did 40+ gallons in under 2 hours and it only cost me a McD's run and some hawk like supervision. The door to the wine cellar stays locked in my house. . .


----------



## Mark (Jan 6, 2009)

My wines were well degassed and clear prior to filtering, and I've not had any sediment fall out post-filtering (other than wine diamonds on 23L non-cold-stabilized wines). Guess I should have been more explicit - I meant to ask if waiting between filtering and bottling affected the taste vs just bottling right away, but you answered that too so Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## univity (Jan 23, 2009)

I have minijet as well - I degassed, wait a few weeks, degas again, wait a few weeksprior to filtering (just using the drill mounted stirrer method to degas) - I filter right into a primary fermenter with spigot and bottle immediately - it seems to work fine for me with no sediment and I dont see any air bubbles or anything - I am sure I could degas better tho


----------

